# wing blast 2009 johnstown pa



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

hey all! I'm doing my first wing fest this year for an average of 1800 people, rain or shine (hopefully shine) and was wondering if anyone had any pointers or tips that have done something like this before.. I'm doing four sauces...

devils sweat
suicidal tendencies
garlic honey bbq
kicken garlic parm

I do all my sauces from scratch and am very proud of all of them so I'm not worried about that. every dozen will have about 2oz of sauce tossed with them so I figure 2 1/2 gallons should do well maybe 3. 

the blast takes place for 3 saturdays straight and we're the second saturday (this saturday). I went last saturday to see what I was getting myself into and it looks insane..I'm really excited for it but it's becoming overwhelming to figure all this stuff out (part of bein a chef, right? ) 

but yes, any advice would be greatly appreciated or stories of anything similar.

thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Would you share your kickin' garlic parm sauce recipe? I'd love some pointers on crafting such a sauce.

Phil


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

sure, I take our garlic butter, which is butter, oregano, lots of garlic and basil, melt it in a saute pan and add my homemade hotsauce which I call crazy j's awesome sauce, its a redwine vinegar based sauce made with 3 parts matured red jalapenos and 1 part dried chipolte chiles. about 2 table spoons of that. any hotsauce would really do though, just not tobasco. blend that together, toss the wings in the saute pan and sprinkle with grated parm cheese as garnish. I add a celery leaf as garnish most of the time. it's really good. let me know if you want any other recipes for sauce, as I love making them with a passion


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

You might want to try posting in the Pro Catering forum - lots of people with lots of experience in there.
Good luck with the event!


----------



## mgchef (Jul 17, 2009)

ive been cooking for about 4 months now and im 14 years old. So i have no idea what a wing fest is can anyone tell me? Thanks


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not sure, but it sounds like a "festival" featuring chicken wings.


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

the wing blast is a festival/competition. there's one every saturday, each saturday 2 restaurants go head to head and people come and try their sauces on their wings and drop a vote in your balet box.

we lost by 8 votes...8!!! we're doing another one thats about 30 minutes away later in august, I cant wait!


----------



## karenlyn (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry you didn't win! Your sauces --especially that garlic parm-- sounded incredible. Looks like it was close, though! 

I would probably be willing to kill somebody for the chance to go to one of these. I love wings... Good luck in August!

-Karen


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

well thank you! I guess since it's over I can let you guys in on the other sauces I made...we didnt use the garlic bbq or the suicidal tendencies due to no habaneros. we did chaos sauce and southern ranchero instead.

the chaos sauce (succulent and tangy) was made of, cattlemans gold bbq, apple juice, siracha, nutmeg, ground black pepper, and chili powder.

the devils sweat was made by my homemade hotsauce (crazy j's awesome sauce), red pepper flakes, tobasco, horseradish, and garlic, then brought to a boil in a stock pot.

southern ranchero sold the most. that was made of ranch, my awesome sauce, and cajun. oh man, that was so good. 

well there you have it guys, mess around with them, figure out some different ratios, and you'll have some bangin wings. you can use regular hot sauce of coarse instead of my 'soon to be famous' awesome sauce. haha. anyway, have a good day all. I'll keep you updated on the next one.

congrats to the winbur hotel on their win, though you're going down next year.


----------



## karenlyn (Apr 28, 2008)

God, those all sound awesome. I'm literally salivating. 

Must. Make. Hot. Wings. I love the sound of all three but think I could play around with the chaos version easily... must try!

Thanks!


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah the chaos is magnificent. we have a wing night every wednesday at my restaurant and my chef made this totally awesome sauce that I named 'twilight zone' it consisted of...

hotsauce, worstechire, lemon juice, butter, diced onions, smoked paprika, garlic and nutmeg. 

it sold like hot cakes!! haha. its a really strange sauce but it is sooo good.


----------

